# Dakota Decoy's newest family members...



## Dinger09 (Feb 25, 2009)

Today we got the carvings for our new line of Mallard floaters, needless to say we are very excited about them. They will be available the summer of 2009.


----------



## MallardMayhem21 (Mar 8, 2006)

Dinger they look awesome!!! Do you have any specs on them? Price, quantity per pack, weighted keel or water?


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

That hen looks ******.. Drakes look good not sold on the hens. They look goofy.


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

Agree with shootem. The drakes look sick. Pretty excited to see these first hand no doubt.


----------



## fowl_play (Mar 31, 2006)

wow, those things look awesome. ghg's are gone and dakota's in. any word if full bodies are in the works?


----------



## cutter08 (Sep 11, 2008)

Them things look bad ***. I might have to pick some up for next fall


----------



## Dinger09 (Feb 25, 2009)

The exact price hasn't been determined yet but I will promise you it will be very competitive, and there are full body ducks in the works...


----------



## blue geese (Apr 1, 2008)

i am speech less


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I really like the drakes but the long neck on the hen worries me about durability.


----------



## Save Hens (Mar 15, 2008)

Love the "z"neck greenhead


----------



## Honkerhammer (Feb 15, 2008)

Are those Live ducks?

Wow is all I can say.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Those look to nice. Id hate to have em banging and rubbin on each other in the bag.

Ill stick with my cheapos that I dont care to much about.

Nice looking though, nice postures. Will they be offered in a full body?


----------



## Dinger09 (Feb 25, 2009)

Here are a few pictures of the mallards in natural light...these show the actual colors of the carvings much better...


----------



## teamshakeandbake (Oct 14, 2008)

very nice looking decoys


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

They look pretty cool. I am excited to see what the fbs will look like.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice! Wow!


----------



## dakotahonker (Feb 18, 2009)

Now im going to have to spend more money!


----------



## Benelliboy1715 (Feb 22, 2006)

those look great! Just after I fill up all my empty space, now I have to buy more, anyone want to buy used decoys?


----------



## steveandzoom (Sep 8, 2004)

I was unaware of your company, and after viewing the decoys I am impressed and will order when these are available.


----------



## Green head down (Jan 6, 2005)

They look too mean. I think they will scare the real ducks away. There is anger in those eyes.


----------



## Prarie Hunter (Jul 11, 2008)

Those look amazing might have to get rid of the averys!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Wow guys seriously. I mean you guys need some glasses. The hen is in a posture that is condusive to jumping and not being relaxed. That is what they do when they hear someone crawling through the cattails before they leave the watter. Raised high heads on the water = trouble! Birds on the water equal realxed, sleeping, or feeding..


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

shooteminthelips said:


> Wow guys seriously. I mean you guys need some glasses. The hen is in a posture that is condusive to jumping and not being relaxed. That is what they do when they hear someone crawling through the cattails before they leave the watter. Raised high heads on the water = trouble! Birds on the water equal realxed, sleeping, or feeding..












Just because the Dakota's actually have necks, there heads aren't completely lodged inside their body, and and the hens heads have detail doesn't mean they are a crappy decoy. Not saying you use GHG, I'm assuming you don't, but these decoys look about 3000 times better than them.


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Thanks for posting up the pics Dinger. I have shot my share of ducks over decoys that looked far worse than the new Dakota's. I'm looking forward to gunning over them this fall. :thumb:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

goosebusters said:


> shooteminthelips said:
> 
> 
> > Wow guys seriously. I mean you guys need some glasses. The hen is in a posture that is condusive to jumping and not being relaxed. That is what they do when they hear someone crawling through the cattails before they leave the watter. Raised high heads on the water = trouble! Birds on the water equal realxed, sleeping, or feeding..
> ...


AKA Dakota doesn't care that they could make there box 5 inches smaller....

The reason they went to keel that comes off was to make the boxes smaller, and we all know how well that worked!

I think they look good.

Ducks will die just as easy over those as any other decoy.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

To be honest the only I own are 2 Dozen Avery life size floaters. And 2 dozen G&H mallard floaters. I think G&H are the best mallard floaters out there. And everything in my trailer other then them is Avery.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

shooteminthelips said:


> To be honest the only I own are 2 Dozen Avery life size floaters. And 2 dozen G&H mallard floaters. I think G&H are the best mallard floaters out there. And everything in my trailer other then them is Avery.


I respect G&H, but I still think these mallard floaters are some of the best I've seen.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

shooteminthelips said:


> Wow guys seriously. I mean you guys need some glasses. The hen is in a posture that is condusive to jumping and not being relaxed. That is what they do when they hear someone crawling through the cattails before they leave the watter. Raised high heads on the water = trouble! Birds on the water equal realxed, sleeping, or feeding..


Whats wrong with an active? You dont use actives in your goose spread?
(High Looker)

Awsome looking coys!


----------



## duck-band (Feb 25, 2009)

Those decoys are amazing by far the most realistic floating duck decoys i have seen yet. If they are durable I will for sure be getting a few dozen of them. Very nice job on the new decoys guys I'm very impressed with all of your products thus far. Keep up the good work guys :beer:


----------



## fowl killer (Feb 27, 2009)

Was wondering if they are goin to be available in Canada, at St Lawrence Outfitters, i know they sell Dakotas.When are they comin out?


----------



## Support Delta Waterfowl (Mar 7, 2009)

Dinger09 said:


> Here are a few pictures of the mallards in natural light...these show the actual colors of the carvings much better...


I think these look pretty good. I'm curious why they decided to create such an alert hen mallard. It looks ready to jump into the air.

Couldn't they have made a new decoy that has its neck stretched forward across the water in a feed pose?

Or maybe they could make 3 new poses for feeders, 3 new poses for resting birds, and maybe a pose where a bird is preening its feathers with a wind extended?


----------



## Dinger09 (Feb 25, 2009)

To be honest with you I spend countless hours watching ducks and geese every year out on the river and the way they interact with one another. The head that you call an "alert" hen is in my book the old boss hen that is swimming through the flock quacking her head off, something that is natural. When ducks are scared they will usually swim with their heads very close to the water, or their necks become very skinny and alot taller than our active head...


----------



## gooseshoot (Jan 7, 2009)

Love the hen's colors! I'm going to have to agree the active posture is very natural and that mixed in with the other postures will look great.


----------

